# Free software



## Mrs. Engineer (15 مارس 2006)

This is free software to simulate the behavior of dynamic systems.

This program is used also in mechatronics

From this link you can download this free software:

http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/downloads/mechatronics_software/​


----------



## Mrs. Engineer (19 مارس 2006)

May be you will have problem with opening this program after downloading, to avoid this problem change the date of your PC from 2006 to 2005 only for the time of downloading after that you can back to the exact date. But this is because the lisence is given for 2005 not for 2006


----------



## ايمن مصر (25 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## eng_hazem123 (6 مايو 2006)

شكرا 
شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا 
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mooddood2 (20 مايو 2006)

شكرا" يا باش مهندسة


----------



## MOSTAFA88STAR (26 أغسطس 2006)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## bassimm (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الى اخواني اهل الشهامة والنخوة
السلام عليكم
محتاج برنامج step5 يرجى مساعدتي
باسم


----------



## علي عبد الهادي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

[:81: الى اخواني اهل الشهامة والنخوة
السلام عليكم
محتاج Software To Genetic Algorithm


----------



## magdysaudy (15 أغسطس 2007)

محتاج Software To Genetic Algorithm


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*software للتنباء بدرجات الحرارة بل matlab*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو مساعدتى من فضلكم
اختكم


----------



## سميرة محمد محمد (6 ديسمبر 2007)

اخى عبد الهادى امتلك كتب عن الجنتك لو تريد اطلب ذلك فقط


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## م المصري (20 يناير 2008)

مهندسة الطيران الفاضله 
اشكرك


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## محمود الخضري (4 فبراير 2008)

تسلم يا الغالي....


----------

